# How to properly stack firewood.



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## BostonBull (Feb 9, 2008)

That is incredible. I would feel bad taking a handful from it for the stove!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 9, 2008)

Did you notice, even the stump is firewood.


----------



## kennertree (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder how long it took to do that?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> That is incredible. I would feel bad taking a handful from it for the stove!



+1. Somebody has a lot of free time to come up with that.


----------



## lxt (Feb 9, 2008)

thats pretty neat!! that person is an artist! I too would feel bad having to take from that wood pile!!

LXT..........


----------



## lxt (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya know at first when I scrolled down, I did so fast that I thought someone just dropped a tree!!

LXT...........


----------



## polingspig (Feb 10, 2008)

:jawdrop:


----------



## pbtree (Feb 10, 2008)

Wowsers! Now that is cool!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Feb 10, 2008)

Well done, nothing like someone who takes pride in their work. It's a shame it will all get burnt.


----------



## kylefletcherbak (Feb 13, 2008)

*Firewood stacking*

I have seen some ingenious stacks and some amusing stacks. But this is to me inspired. Saving it for wallpaper on desktop. Can only say...Most Way Cool.

kfb maine


----------



## fsfcks (Feb 15, 2008)

Who stacked that, or where was the source of that photograph? That is amazing.


----------

